# ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5430?



## MasterOne (Jan 5, 2013)

I am checking on compatibility of this quite interesting barebone PC. It has ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5430 graphics with 512MB GDDR3, which I never heard of before. Gentoo Wiki has it listed in the Evergreen chipset family, showing support by the open source radeon graphics driver.

Does anybody have any experience with that graphics device?


----------



## adamk (Jan 5, 2013)

Just so you know, Evergreen GPUs have no acceleration (2D or 3D) under FreeBSD.


----------

